# Body Mount Bolts



## mmag36 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am in the middle of my frame off 67 gto project. I LOST my body mount bolts! Can anyone tell me the size/thread/length of the bolts so I can get some replacements...
Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here ya go...Ames Performance. First link is to their home page and the second link goes directly to the parts you need. Hope this helps.
Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=S382BF


----------

